# Convoy to BOL



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I'm just full of odd thoughts and questions today! I searched and couldn't find mention of this. 
If you have a large group going the same BOL from the same area, would it be better to travel seperately or in a convoy (obviously using back roads, or NO roads if necessary)?
I'm curious what are y'all's thoughts?


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

We will be going in a small convoy if possible it will also give extra gas to the generator. 2 SUV and 2 small cars but we could all fit into 1 SUV if needed. Depending on time, situation, martial law or on its way , pandemic, 4x4 SUV with me in drivers seat n trailer hooked up the rest behind me.....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

a tight convoy can have all or most of its' elements damaged at once, a spaced convoy with good distance dicipline and a decent plan can have a fast tough scout vehicle ahead, one that can turn around easily if nessicary. spreading supplies and people out in several units also limits the chance of loosing everything at once.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is often safety in numbers.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd choose convoy.

Medical skills are probably limited, unless a bunch of people are trained and know what they're doing if something does go wrong, someone could bleed out from a wound that is fixable, even in the collapse.

I'd try to use a strategy that was daylight neutral, meaning I could go with either daytime or night movements, and night means night vision, and better discipline on comm's.

That brings up comms... all elements need to be able to talk to each other, and the people doing the talking need to be the ones that can remain level headed during the period of time when things get really out of control. This is NOT by any means a time when tough guys shine... sometimes, especially if they aren't trained they want to take control and may not be making a great decision based on whats happening... the average soccer mom may realize it's not a life threatening emergency to stop and direct everyone to keep moving.

Also convoy lets you turn into a mobile turtle. If you encounter renegades and thugs, you've got backup, and possibly superior numbers and fire power in your arsenal... *IF* you're prepared and trained to use it. That's always the key.

People do NOT rise to the level of their expectations, they fall to the level of their training. 20 wanna-be tough guys wouldn't be difficult for someone to ambush, those same 20 people, trained and prepared, are a mobile force that can react and save lives.

Getting back to convoy or separate... I'd take convoy, and I'd be really sure everyone has comm's, maps, extra shooters, knows the plan for the mission... we're moving 10 miles to this area, where we're going to hole up and wait until nightfall to move around that town, then we'll reassess and make our next leg, or whatever the case may be depending on how bad SHTF.

In a perfect world.... ROFL... obviously it's not a perfect world, you're in the process of bugging out... anyway... in an ideal situation, your maps should NOT be highlighted or marked with ways that a raider who captures the map would know where you were heading. ideally, you'd have a navigator and a backup navigator who know exactly where you are and where you're going, and they should be in contact with the convoy via your comms, which are scrambled for people who dont use the same encryption (that can be expensive, so just work with what you have for training, CB radio is better than nothing!!!!)

If you want to do training for convoys, without actually doing obvious training for convoys, maybe get into a local car club that does those timed rally races, where you're only allowed a compass and a map and have to move from checkpoint to checkpoint at a certain speed, and anything above and over that KNOWN time to travel counts against you.

You'll have fun with someone you like (if you gel as a driver / navigator team) and you can work on road skills and communications skills at the same time.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If it is early on in the crisis then a convoy makes all the sense in the world. Later travel may be so restricted that the main roads may not be passable. there is always strength in numbers. Any really good BOL will have more than just one family in it. A single family will find it almost impossible to survive against outsiders. 

I really think moving as quickly as possible is going to be imperative to survival. GB


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

emilnon said:


> I'm just full of odd thoughts and questions today! I searched and couldn't find mention of this.
> If you have a large group going the same BOL from the same area, would it be better to travel seperately or in a convoy (obviously using back roads, or NO roads if necessary)?
> I'm curious what are y'all's thoughts?


Check out Southernprepper1's YouTube channel. He has a couple videos up that explain this very subject.


----------

